# Chris GoM's various projects - now with Dark Vengeance WIP



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

I decided to put all my projects in one thread, instead of having to hunt around for different projects. First up is a WIP Knight of the Realm which I'll use as a Paladin or Lord if I get round to buying and painting the army. 


















I couldn't get the freehand on the shield how I wanted it, so in the end I opted for a snake

Here's one of my entries for the Army Painting Challenge this month - a Soul Drinkers Librarian.










I apologise for the dark pictures, I'll try and replace them for you  (although that's pretty much how he looks)

And as I mainly collect LotR, it makes sense to post some of my recent units, Shagrat and an Orc Banner


















If you want to check out more of my stuff, follow the links in my sig to my *LotR blog*, and my *40K/WFB blog* (links are also in my sig).

That's all for today, stay tuned


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Very cool pieces! Love the paint-job on the Knight of the Realm and the Soul Drinker Librarian. Nice work on the banner too- looks very cool.Looking forward to seeing more of this.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

VixusKragov said:


> Very cool pieces! Love the paint-job on the Knight of the Realm and the Soul Drinker Librarian. Nice work on the banner too- looks very cool.Looking forward to seeing more of this.


Thanks mate, I think I'm going to put the Soul Drinkers to one side for now (or try and speed paint them) as I've ordered Dark Vengeance, and I'll paint up my Daemon Prince to go with them as well. I've also got a dragon to paint up for my Moria army until then :grin:


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

Just a WIP of the Dragon I mentioned in the previous post. I've only done work on the wings and underbelly so far, and the lighting isn't the best in these pics. Hopefully when I finish him I'll be able to take well lit pictures.


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

Another couple of pics of the Dragon - I took six pictures and these are the only two I'm happy with, two were out of focus, and the other two didn't show the detail very well 


















Time to dig out my Chaos Space Marine I think


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

And the Dragon finally complete (excluding a few touch ups), unfortunately you can't see the tiles on the base very well, but they are there. I had tried putting some Dwarf and Goblin shields on the base, but I found they contrasted with the Dragon too much so I removed them.


































































Blog link (contains all the WIP pictures and pictures here):
http://chrisgomhobbyblog.blogspot.co.uk/2012/09/battles-in-deeps-part-eight-dragon.html

Next up - Daemon Prince and/or Helbrute!


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

So with Dark Vengeance being released, it made sense to (re)start work on my Dark Angels army, well the bits that haven't been given a home in my Space Marine or Soul Drinkers army. The Librarian was a test model to see how fast I could paint them up - I basecoated the colours, before hitting him with wash of Abaddon Black. I like the overall effect (speed wise) but I'm not totally convinced. Thoughts?


















Obviously he still needs basing - any thoughts?

Here's a WIP of five models from the Tactical Squad, they've only been painted with Caliban Green so far.









I know I promised progress of the Daemon Prince/Hellbrute, but neither of them are finished, so stay tuned.


----------

